# Chain reaction



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chain reaction: Pedal police nab alleged teen car thieves
*By *Michele McPhee
*


*T*he Boston police bicycle squad pedaled furiously to chase a racing stolen car, then surrounded the suspects like a swarm of bees to arrest them.


The Special Operations Tactical Bike Unit - which was created as a temporary squad to combat summer violence, but will now become a permanent unit - spotted the car careening down Clifton Street in Roxbury about 8:30 p.m. Tuesday.

One of the officers called in the license plate, discovering the car was stolen, and a sergeant and 14 bike cops began to pedal madly after the vehicle.

Shaken by the swirling silver wheels and rush of blue pantlegs, the alleged thieves dumped the stolen car on Shirley Street and took off running.

They were no match for the bicycle squad, whose members managed to catch up to the teens even after they tried to flee into a labyrinthine housing project.

Three teens were charged with receiving a stolen motor vehicle.

One suspect, a 16-year-old Dorchester teen, was not identified. His alleged accomplices, Sandro Rosa, 17, of Dorchester and Armando Gomez, 17, of Roxbury, are expected to stand alongside him in Roxbury District Court today.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Alright! I'm glad they are keeping them around. It would have been much harder to catch them if they were in crusiers after they dumped the car. Bike vs. feet is a good thingB:


----------



## bikecop34 (Jul 15, 2004)

They can run...but we can fly!!!I wouldn't give up my bike for anything...except maybe heavy snow fall


----------

